# Breeding locust in a poly box



## gerwyn (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey has anyone tryed this or know if it would work or not? i got myself a poly box and split it into 2 so i have one side for the adult locust and the other for growers. The lip is fully mesh would that be enough ventilation? as for the heat source i dont really know what to use 1. Two bulbs one on either side 2. One bulb above the lid pointing into it 3.heat mat on the bottom or sides or 4. A long bulb like a uvb one but that gives off heat going through both sides? 

If anyone got pics of their setups please post that might give me some ideas


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

gerwyn said:


> Hey has anyone tryed this or know if it would work or not? i got myself a poly box and split it into 2 so i have one side for the adult locust and the other for growers. The lip is fully mesh would that be enough ventilation? as for the heat source i dont really know what to use 1. Two bulbs one on either side 2. One bulb above the lid pointing into it 3.heat mat on the bottom or sides or 4. A long bulb like a uvb one but that gives off heat going through both sides?
> 
> If anyone got pics of their setups please post that might give me some ideas


Poly as in polystyrene?! I'm intrigued as to how this would work, I'd be wary of bulbs melting it. Have you got any pictures?

I am using 2x80l rubs, one for adults and one for the rest. Almost fully mesh lids with bulbs mounted on the top. Works a treat. I don't think a heatmat will be hot enough.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's something I wrote on another thread the other day. Some may be of interest to you. 

Unfortunately there's a few thing that I would change. Firstly, how many locusts are in there? You will need a fair amount to get a decent return, I'd say 15 adults atleast, 5 males to 10 females (maybe even more). You can sex locust once they are adults quite easily. The female has two dark "hooks" at the end of they're abdomen, they are used for digging and depositing the eggs. The male's abdomen looks the like bow of a boat with tho "turrets" protruding from above the bow. When sexually mature, the males are usually smaller than the females and if correct in the right conditions and crowded will be a bright yellow/lime colour. The females will be a paler brown colour. They will all start of their adult lives a pink colour, this mean's they are not yet sexually mature.

I would recommend using a larger tank for them. I use those large storage tubs from wilkinsons/homebase etc and cut a large rectangle out of the lid and cover with fine mesh to maintain good air circulation, you can also melt some tiny holes in the tub at the top of the walls of the tub and the remaining areas of the lid using either a soldering iron with a small tip or heat up a small flat head screwdriver. You then need vertical climbing objects to allow the locusts to moult properly (severe implications can occur if a moult is unsuccessful), this can be done with standing large egg crates on their side or meshing the walls of the tub or simply with many sticks. 

Mine thrive at temps of roughly 33-35, this may be achievable with a heatmat alone although I doubt it. I'd recommend using a light source above the mesh in the lid and get rid of the heatmat all together or keep for night time temps but this isn't necessary in my view. 

They are very easy to feed and will pretty much eat anything, left over veg (check for mould) grass and all leaf matter is great (dandelions, spring/collard greens, watercress, kale, etc). Just be sure it's safe for your reps and washed of pesticides. The water gel isn't needed and can cause mould issues when mixed with food or faeces. They'll get all their hydration from their food. Use a substrate of a thin layer of bran or bug grub (I mix the two) and just top up as and when. I wouldn't worry about locust faeces as it's pretty dry.

For lay boxes I use a variety of things, ice cream tubs or similar, glass jars, basically as long as its 5"+ in depth your good. Fill with a mix of soil and sand, 50/50. I use wilkinsons own brand cheap compost and it works fine. You need to keep the medium moist, people recommend spraying 2/3 times a day but I find it easier to gentle pour a small amount (or use a few squeezes of a pipette) of luke warm water on the the medium once a day.

This is how I did it after lots of research and it has worked perfect from the offset. Hope this helps. 

Oh and I've never been bitten although there isn't really any way to keep them from hopping/flying, I try to keep the lid on as much as possible and work through a small gap. You will get escapees but you can catch them fairly easy by throwing a towel or similar over them and then pick them up from there. It's get easier over time as you develop a system, they also seem to get used to you and calm down. I rarely have escapees now and often have the whole lid off when I'm working on them.


----------



## gerwyn (Oct 16, 2012)

yeahh polystyrene i havnt finished making it yet probs be done tomorrow. I bought some light fittings today that wouldnt allow the bulbs to be against the polystyrene, ill finish it tomorrow and then upload some pics of my ideas.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

i would be worried about just the heat melting it, they need like beardie basking temps (41c0 or a bit hotter even to be really healthy


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if the locusts chomp their way out; they have pretty strong jaws.

Best,
Paul


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Paul112 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the locusts chomp their way out; they have pretty strong jaws.
> 
> Best,
> Paul


Exactly what i was thinking :whistling2:

Theres a great insect breeder box on sale in here,Username Tarron,Im really wanting it but got a feeling it wont be suitable for what a need it for


----------



## Smudge251 (Aug 7, 2010)

I use an 80L rub with a meshed part in the box lid and ceramic on to maintain temperature. used a small tip soldering iron in the box to make holes for airflow and it works well


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Did you every finish your idea with the poly box???

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------

